# Three Wheels Coffee, London Bridge Station



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

I mentioned this briefly in another post so thought I should give the guys a proper shout. Three Wheels is a coffee cart at London Bridge Station serving Volcano Coffee Works coffee very very well. They seem very knowledgeable about their coffee and always seem happy to have a chat with obsessives like myself as to brew methods etc.! Unfortunately, you wouldn't know it was there unless you knew it was there.....if that makes sense!

It's downstairs on the tube level. As you exit toward the shard they're tucked away on the right hand side down the corridor. Well worth a try.

They're hoping to get one of the new store fronts to have as an espresso bar..


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

volcano coffee works is on my list of roasters to try, anyone else got any opinions on them?


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't forget London Grind, which is just outside of London Bridge station on the southern end of London Bridge. Excellent coffee and latte art served up by @Scotford


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> volcano coffee works is on my list of roasters to try, anyone else got any opinions on them?


I tried a shot from them in a place in Clapham ... Was definitely mega yum.

What time is this coffee cart open until???


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Volcano are a great roaster. Didn't realise Ross was at ldn bridge... Had a long chat with him when I was in SUA. Will pop over and say hi.


----------

